# Look at all the pretty Sheppies!



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like this site and for some strange reason I'm very drawn to this area German Shepherd Dog Information and Pictures, German Shepherd Dogs. There all so dang pretty :wub: does anyone here have a dog pictured there? I'm thinking of sending this one in


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Or 








This is my fav. But I love the other one cuz Oliver has the toy in his mouth.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I really like this site and for some strange reason I'm very drawn to this area German Shepherd Dog Information and Pictures, German Shepherd Dogs. There all so dang pretty :wub: does anyone here have a dog pictured there? I'm thinking of sending this one in


Pardon me if I'm mistaken, but I think that pic has already been submitted as a July contest deally... no? You should choose one that somebody else didn't already use.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes I've already summited to the contest. This is the absolute best 2 phone pics I have of her. I'm jus really proud of my girl :blush:


----------

